
SilverStripe - Open Source CMS, Has Support From Google - tomh
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/silverstripe_open_source_cms_google_summer_of_code.php
======
hello_moto
You could say that to every single open source project that is submitted to
Google Summer of Code.

~~~
SwellJoe
Agreed. Including several Drupal and Joomla projects.

Summer of Code is pretty much indescriminant about the projects it'll fund. If
it's a reasonably popular OSS project, and there's a core team developer
willing to mentor the recipient of the award, it'll get the nod. (It's
awesome, of course, but having a SoC supported project is really saying, "we
had an intern work on the project this summer, and Google was nice enough to
pay him/her", rather than "supported by Google".)

